# My Angelfish collection



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Just took some pictures of my angels...enjoy


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

More pictures taken with a point and shoot camera


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice 

How many you have?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

those angelfish are stunning,


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

do you have thse kind of angel fish?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3201775478/in/photostream/


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous angels! Some of them have quite alot of blue in them. Do they have the pb gene?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Nice
> 
> How many you have?


I think I have over 50 but never counted them and they are in 5 tanks for now.



camboy012406 said:


> those angelfish are stunning,


Thanks



camboy012406 said:


> do you have thse kind of angel fish?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3201775478/in/photostream/


I don't have those kind but my platinum pearl has the light blue colors on the fins as well. But I do have 3 WC Pterophyllum leopoldi and they are 3" body size now. Will take some pictures when I get a chance and post them here.



laurahmm said:


> Gorgeous angels! Some of them have quite alot of blue in them. Do they have the pb gene?


Not sure if they have the pb gene but when I got them they were very small and was label as Blue Angels and no blue on them but now they have some nice blue on them. I have 6 of them but in 2 tanks. I will setup another tank and move them together and hopefully I will get a breeding pair.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

nice, like the altums


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love your giant white one! 

The blue ones are very lovely as well. Do you have fry often?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> nice, like the altums


Thanks



Ciddian said:


> I love your giant white one!
> 
> The blue ones are very lovely as well. Do you have fry often?


Yes the white ones are big and they are all males with only 1 female. The males are not interested in the girls yet...not sure why maybe because they are still young angels.
Been too busy these days to do any breeding but last week I saw 3 female albino angels laying eggs at the same time but as soon as the eggs were released the other angels and fishy were eating them. Once I have some free time I will setup some breeding tanks.


----------



## chagoi99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I love your giant white one!
> 
> The blue ones are very lovely as well. Do you have fry often?


+1 I also like the white and blue ones too. Amazing Angels.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some pictures of my WC Pterophyllum leopoldi.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice angelfish but they do not seem to look like P. leopoldi. Leopoldi are not as tall and have much longer nose. I would say these fish are WC P. scalare, the so called Peruvian Altums.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

jarmilca said:


> Very nice angelfish but they do not seem to look like P. leopoldi. Leopoldi are not as tall and have much longer nose. I would say these fish are WC P. scalare, the so called Peruvian Altums.


These angels I got came in from the supplier label as P. Leopoldi


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Wilds dl88dl, if you ever get them to breed I'll buy some from you  .




Cheer's...PanzerFodder...

BTW: on IMG_0926.jpg (6 of 10) what type of pleco is that in the background? I got a similar looking one last week but have no idea what it is  .


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PanzerFodder said:


> Nice Wilds dl88dl, if you ever get them to breed I'll buy some from you  .
> 
> Cheer's...PanzerFodder...
> 
> BTW: on IMG_0926.jpg (6 of 10) what type of pleco is that in the background? I got a similar looking one last week but have no idea what it is  .


Those are L015 candy striped pleco.

These wild angels were with some of my discus and the discus were picking on them so the pictures don't really show their colors and pattern. I since found some room lol and moved out the discus and now the wilds are doing much better. I will take some pictures ones they recover from the stress.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks’ for the info.

Sadly for my wife , I’m getting interested in these pretty little pleco’s as well now; just I’m a bit worried that they will eat my plants.

Looking forward to seeing the new photo’s of the wild angelfish, I have some domestic strains myself but the wild one’s always look more exciting IMO 


Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

dl88dl . . . I have a few Angels and would like to set up a breeding tank.I have done some reading on prefered ph and temperature levels for them. Any tips for a beginer? Those Koi Angels by the way, did you pick them up at the auction? I was fortunate enough to get the second last bag of them close to the end of the auction. I noticed that they are picky eaters and not very active. It's been a week or so already. Should I try something else? I have plenty of different types of foods. Should I be worried?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is odd for angels not to settle in quickly, Oliver. As long as they are eating something, I wouldn't be overly worried. Actually the ones I picked up aren't as voracious as I expect angels to be . They are Koi, but not Eric Peggies'. 
Angels breed fine in our tap water without any modifications. Ph isn't important although a temp around 80F is preferred.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You have some very nice angels Dave. The above photos of leopoldi don't look like leopoldi (to me); they look like nice scalare. They seem to too round. Do they have the blue shoulder patch?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

BillD said:


> You have some very nice angels Dave. The above photos of leopoldi don't look like leopoldi (to me); they look like nice scalare. They seem to too round. Do they have the blue shoulder patch?


They do have the blue/green shoulder patch but since some GTA members don't think they were Leopoldi I returned them to my supplier. He was very happy to get them back since they grew alot bigger with nicer colors


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

If they had upturned noses they weren't Leopoldi...I've seen them mislabeled a lot lately. I also see some Philippine Blues in your pics. They are the Silver ones with little blue. I have some myself...that is a lovely collection you have!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Norman said:


> If they had upturned noses they weren't Leopoldi...I've seen them mislabeled a lot lately. I also see some Philippine Blues in your pics. They are the Silver ones with little blue. I have some myself...that is a lovely collection you have!


Thanks...I think the nose was upturned abit.


----------

